# Blue Screen on 73" DLP



## Vampiel (Apr 13, 2011)

Model : Mitsubishi WD73C9 73" C9 Series DLP

I purchased this TV about five months ago and have cable, a PS3, XBOX 360 and PC hooked up to it via HDMI cables. The PC is using a DVI > HDMI cable to adapt it to the HDMI input. Everything has been working fine until a few days ago I turned it on for the first time during the day and the cable worked fine on it but all three of the HDMI devices it sits at a blue screen then eventually says its going to turn off because theirs no signal.

I unplugged all three HDMI cables, turned off the TV and unplugged it for about 5 mins. I plugged the power back in and turned it back on then plugged in one device at a time and now the XBOX and PS3 are working but the PC is not.

I can re-plug in the PC and the TV and PC detects that something is plugged in but still only displays a blue screen. When I plug the PC into another HDMI port it does the same thing and plug the PS3 into the HDMI port that the PC was plugged into it starts working.

It did storm the night before. I haven't tried another cable yet and don't have a spare DVI > HDMI cable currently and also haven't tried re-installing the drivers on the PC yet.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

At 5 months old, the first thing I would do is contact the manufacturer. :T


----------



## Vampiel (Apr 13, 2011)

I apologize... I meant to say that it's a year and five months old. My first thought is it's the cable because the other devices work in the same HDMI port, but it's pretty rare for a cable to go bad like that although I've seen it before. Also the TV and PC detect that it's plugged in so it's getting a connection... it's strange that only the PC would still have the issue and the others started working.

I've also tried changing the 'activity type' that it's used for with no luck.

I'm going to order another cable this weekend if I can't fix it by other means.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe your pc went into sleep mode and is having a problem with waking from the sleep, if you turn the pc on while displaying the pc input on the 73" do you see any of the initial screens before the windows loading page?


----------



## Vampiel (Apr 13, 2011)

The PC works fine. I also have it hooked up to a 28" LCD that displays normally. I tried changing the resolution to 480i even with no luck. I suppose it could be the output on the video card... I'll try switching it around with the one that's plugged into the LCD monitor. I'm thinking now that this has more to do with the computer than the TV.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Vampiel (Apr 13, 2011)

It was the video card. My theory is that I had a bad surge that made its way through the HDMI cables and knocked out the ports on the TV and the video output on the video card. Thankfully the TV survived by a power cycle.... the video card not so lucky. I even tried re-installing the drivers and messing with the resolution settings and nothing works on the LCD or TV with that one output. I'm typing this on the TV currently but it's using the one working output. 

Oh well, this gives me an excuse to upgrade it.

Thanks!


----------

